Ask HN: Why do “Show HN” posts rarely make it to the front page? - abhisuri97
======
blackdogie
Because they don’t generate interest ?

~~~
abhisuri97
But they get a number of upvotes (which could be considered a proxy indicator
of interest). In some instances the show page top submission has a higher up
vote count than most of the front page but still does not show up.

~~~
cottsak
It's not for us mere mortals to try understand the HN home page algorithms ..
but there are a couple of lines here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

------
gamechangr
two reasons:

1) top stories are usually very unique or a good debate

2) if it worked, people would work together to game the system.

~~~
random_comment
> very unique

I once read a short article by a journal editor, on the theme of contributors
describing their work as 'extremely unique'.

Something is either unique or it's not.

If anyone knows the article I'm referring to, I'd appreciate a link, I've been
trying to find it again for a year or two.

------
caseyf7
Mainly because they are unique so they are not automatically upvoted when
duplicates are submitted the way articles are.

